# Embarrasing moment



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Yesternight i was driving slowly along a rural road past midnight when i saw a large hare running ahead of the car. I turned on full lights and it decided to squart on the road side. I stopped the car, grabbed my "mr stubby" and got out. It was squarting 7-8 meters away,and was clearly visible. I loaded a smooth round rock, pulled back, took aim, and bam! I missed! I hit the ground just afew centimeters from its nose. My wife has not stopped laughing at me!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...have her demonstrate how it's done, & see who's laughing after that...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

" mr stubby" is a slingshot. Right? lol :rofl:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Shoot getting that close with a rock is pretty good. When I shoot rocks it seems like they curve around the target.

That is one of the things that make slingshots so much fun, even the close misses are memorable. Oh and get your wife into shooting then you can laugh at her.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

That's the name Henry gave his; i copied the design, banded it with looped 1745. As for my wife, i'm waiting to have the last laugh!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

As mentioned above, nearly all rocks have disgusting aerodynamics.

Therefore even though some say more game taken with rocks, than any other ammo type.

I will stick to my cylindrical lead nearly always.

Given I know exactly where the shot will go to a range many would doubt.
Hence I will not bother saying.

Cheers Allan


----------



## bareband (Nov 25, 2013)

@ treefork : Classic. Absofrigginlutely CLASSIC ! I know I'm steppin' in it and will prolly get gigged like this myself in the future, but guys like you are what makes places like this so dad-blasted much FUN !!

You just gonna take that layin' down, kenyaslinger ? :naughty:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

lol. Good story.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

That's sort of how I am when hunting. Rocks, when they miss, always seem to be very close misses. I swear that I have shot at animals with the rock swerving at the last moment, right before it hits it. Oh well, I suppose that's the way it goes.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

No sweat! We all miss some time. Just chalk it up to experience ... and be pleased you have given your spouse a few moments of humor.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

ive had plenty of those moment myself and probably plenty more to come, hunting would not be fun if it was easy.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL, at least she's laughing at how you handled that Mr stuby, & not THAT Mr stuby...


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> LoL, at least she's laughing at how you handled that Mr stuby, & not THAT Mr stuby...


Heheheh...funny!!


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

"mr stuby" is here!


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> As mentioned above, nearly all rocks have disgusting aerodynamics.
> Therefore even though some say more game taken with rocks, than any other ammo type.
> I will stick to my cylindrical lead nearly always.
> Given I know exactly where the shot will go to a range many would doubt.
> ...


I agree Allan, a rock doesn't fly straight. The other dsy i shot at a dove, aiming perfectly for the head. The rock curved to the right,blowing off its tail feathers. It flew away, unstably!


----------



## august2023 (Jun 29, 2014)

Ohh so sorry better luck next time


----------



## OTT Kinetic Rock (Jun 29, 2014)

kenyaslinger said:


> Aussie Allan In Thailand said:
> 
> 
> > As mentioned above, nearly all rocks have disgusting aerodynamics.
> ...


My Father went hunting once and came back with a big story about how he shot a bird in flight..

Seems he was shooting at a squirrel on the ground..

I do not believe he was using a rock, so it is not always the Ammo...

Rufus Hussy only uses rocks.. You can judge his accuracy..


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Seems Rufus was good with rocks, but all the videos i've seen of him are of short distance shooting. I think all will agree that rocks do curve over long distances


----------

